# Easton Full Metal Jacket Arrows $72 doz. on Camofire



## CootCommander (Aug 24, 2008)

Been wanting to try these arrows for quite a while and this is an excellent price...

18 hours left

www.camofire.com


----------



## rgoldberg (Jul 6, 2010)

That is a great price, my issues is that even though I'm a physicist I'm having trouble figuring out which ones to buy 300, 400, or 500!!!!


----------



## rgoldberg (Jul 6, 2010)

rgoldberg said:


> That is a great price, my issues is that even though I'm a physicist I'm having trouble figuring out which ones to buy 300, 400, or 500!!!!


 
That being said I pulled my head outta my a$$ and read a little deeper, seems my old single cam that has a draw weight of #75 and arrow length of 27" would require a 400.

Thanks for sharing the link!


----------



## CootCommander (Aug 24, 2008)

No problem


----------

